# Streaming music through USB?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know if its possible to stream music through USB? My head unit has a USB port and when I plug the phone in to it recognizes it, but I am wondering if I can stream pandora or something with it. I do have an auxiliary cable, but the USB is nice b/c it charges as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

You won't be able to use the usb to stream. Just use the usb for power and an aux cable for audio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trammell (Jan 5, 2012)

I think apple is about the only one that uses the dock as a line out also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trammell said:


> I think apple is about the only one that uses the dock as a line out also.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


my dell streak7 uses a dock for video and audio out
so do many tablets out on the market and the dell streak 5 also does it through a dock(same dock as dell streak 7)


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Some head units will play mp3 files over USB from Android devices (Kenwood does for sure and even has an app). Unfortunately, they only work with USB mass storage so the gnex is out due to MTP. So line out it is. Or Bluetooth streaming if your head unit has Bluetooth.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks guys. My hu only has hands free BT. I've used the app BT Mono, to stream audio over BT, but the sound quality is crap. I was just trying to avoid more wires. Guess Aux is my only option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Buy this and thank me later:

http://www.thecellguru.com/Products/65765

It uses the AUX port and BT to stream music via A2DP.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

TEK112 said:


> Buy this and thank me later:
> 
> http://www.thecellgu.../Products/65765
> 
> It uses the AUX port and BT to stream music via A2DP.


Ummm....if I plug it in to the aux, than why do I need BT? The whole idea is to minimize wires.

I'll check it out though.

Edit: So now i get it, its not an app, but a accessory. Seems like a great product, but i like having my BT call info come up on my Headunit and not have to use the phone at all while in my car. Would be great for someone without a BT reciever tbough.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> Buy this and thank me later:
> 
> http://www.thecellguru.com/Products/65765
> 
> It uses the AUX port and BT to stream music via A2DP.


I have a stock stereo in my ride, so no AUX out, and have been addressing my issues with android as a PMP for a few years now. FM radio transmitters no matter the brand have been less than acceptable in performance and quality, so I will be checking this out, Thank You!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

aLeXandEr said:


> I have a stock stereo in my ride, so no AUX out, and have been addressing my issues with android as a PMP for a few years now. FM radio transmitters no matter the brand have been less than acceptable in performance and quality, so I will be checking this out, Thank You!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


From what I gather you still need an aux input on your cars head unit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

USB thumb drive....


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> USB thumb drive....


Enough said.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Enough said.


Lol, How does one stream Pandora via USB thumb drive? I know there are plenty of options to play music that doesn't stream over data, but that is not what I am looking for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Some head units will play mp3 files over USB from Android devices (Kenwood does for sure and even has an app). Unfortunately, they only work with USB mass storage so the gnex is out due to MTP. So line out it is. Or Bluetooth streaming if your head unit has Bluetooth.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Not true. My Sony headunit works with my gnex just fine, although it takes a lot longer to read than a mass storage device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't stream pandora via USB. NTMK


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Lol, How does one stream Pandora via USB thumb drive? I know there are plenty of options to play music that doesn't stream over data, but that is not what I am looking for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How do you stream Pandora over USB?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> How do you stream Pandora over USB?


I'm wondering this as well? I've never owned a phone that could...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't have an AUX port in your car, does it have a cassette player (depends on how old it is)

There's an AUX adapter you can buy for casettes.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> thanks guys. My hu only has hands free BT. I've used the app BT Mono, to stream audio over BT, but the sound quality is crap. I was just trying to avoid more wires. Guess Aux is my only option.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you're using BT anyway just use google music. You can upload all of your own mp3's (up to 20,000 songs) and then get free and paid songs through the play store. I use it to stream over BT on my Alpine unit and it works flawlessly.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> If you're using BT anyway just use google music. You can upload all of your own mp3's (up to 20,000 songs) and then get free and paid songs through the play store. I use it to stream over BT on my Alpine unit and it works flawlessly.


His BT is only for voice.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> How do you stream Pandora over USB?


I have seen head units that do it with iOS but not for Android.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

papstar said:


> Not true. My Sony headunit works with my gnex just fine, although it takes a lot longer to read than a mass storage device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is good. Would you mind sharing the model? I have not seen one that worked with the gnex over MTP so that is good news. I guess maybe it wasn't published in the specs. Most of them specifically say they won't work with MTP but some of them are a bit vague.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

If you're like me and the radio is a non issue because, let's face it pedestrian radio blows. Try this on for size... It's my current set up. (tough, the write up isn't mine)

Caution, Miata content ahead!
http://clubroadster.net/vb_forum/showthread.php?t=29676

Plus, if you took advantage of the 49 cent deal for TuneIn pro, you'll have all your local stations.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

abqnm said:


> That is good. Would you mind sharing the model? I have not seen one that worked with the gnex over MTP so that is good news. I guess maybe it wasn't published in the specs. Most of them specifically say they won't work with MTP but some of them are a bit vague.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Its a Sony GT540UI. I believe it can only read a max of 100 folders on the device though. It does work with my gnex, but it gives me a lot of issues, such as telling me I have no music on my device. I'd have to start deleting folders from my gnex to keep it under the 100 folder max. I would also have to unplug/plug it in several times, or toggle between MTP and PTP to finally get the head unit to play. So in short, it works, but can be a bit frustrating, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

papstar said:


> Its a Sony GT540UI. I believe it can only read a max of 100 folders on the device though. It does work with my gnex, but it gives me a lot of issues, such as telling me I have no music on my device. I'd have to start deleting folders from my gnex to keep it under the 100 folder max. I would also have to unplug/plug it in several times, or toggle between MTP and PTP to finally get the head unit to play. So in short, it works, but can be a bit frustrating, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks. I was searching around and see a lot of reports like that including issues with other Sony devices even. I guess it is hit or miss.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Thanks. I was searching around and see a lot of reports like that including issues with other Sony devices even. I guess it is hit or miss.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Hit or miss, story of MTP.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd just like to see aux audio work via USB. I have a motorola cable that has a female USB, a female aux, and a male USB. The cable came with certain versions of the moto bionic car dock. The male USB goes into the phone and I use the female inputs to hardwire into my car. With my bionic, this allowed me to connect just one wire to the phone and charge and stream hard wired audio to my car. If the bionic could do it, why can't the nexus? I'd certainly be willing to donate to any dev who can make this happen. Please pm me if you know a way.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

syntheticreality said:


> I'd just like to see aux audio work via USB. I have a motorola cable that has a female USB, a female aux, and a male USB. The cable came with certain versions of the moto bionic car dock. The male USB goes into the phone and I use the female inputs to hardwire into my car. With my bionic, this allowed me to connect just one wire to the phone and charge and stream hard wired audio to my car. If the bionic could do it, why can't the nexus? I'd certainly be willing to donate to any dev who can make this happen. Please pm me if you know a way.


Female aux and female USB? How does that work? I'm assuming you are plugging the USB in to the phone, but the other end would need to be male connections as well.

Post a pic or link of the cable. I am curious. And I've posted a few times about this. Doesn't appear possible to get audio to play through the USB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

syntheticreality said:


> I'd just like to see aux audio work via USB. I have a motorola cable that has a female USB, a female aux, and a male USB. The cable came with certain versions of the moto bionic car dock. The male USB goes into the phone and I use the female inputs to hardwire into my car. With my bionic, this allowed me to connect just one wire to the phone and charge and stream hard wired audio to my car. If the bionic could do it, why can't the nexus? I'd certainly be willing to donate to any dev who can make this happen. Please pm me if you know a way.


Female aux and female USB? How does that work? I'm assuming you are plugging the USB in to the phone, but the other end would need to be male connections as well.

Post a pic or link of the cable. I am curious. And I've posted a few times about this. Doesn't appear possible to get audio to play through the USB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

syntheticreality said:


> I'd just like to see aux audio work via USB. I have a motorola cable that has a female USB, a female aux, and a male USB. The cable came with certain versions of the moto bionic car dock. The male USB goes into the phone and I use the female inputs to hardwire into my car. With my bionic, this allowed me to connect just one wire to the phone and charge and stream hard wired audio to my car. If the bionic could do it, why can't the nexus? I'd certainly be willing to donate to any dev who can make this happen. Please pm me if you know a way.


Female aux and female USB? How does that work? I'm assuming you are plugging the USB in to the phone, but the other end would need to be male connections as well.

Post a pic or link of the cable. I am curious. And I've posted a few times about this. Doesn't appear possible to get audio to play through the USB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

